# Social Category > General Chat Forum >  Chess Anyone?

## Dave S

Go for it PMBGuy, you are white for this game.

----------


## pmbguy

D2-D4

----------


## Dave S

D7-D5

----------


## Dave S

Blocking Q-Pawns

----------


## pmbguy

b1-c3

----------


## pmbguy

> Blocking Q-Pawns


huh?

----------


## Dave S

g8-f6 Cover

----------


## pmbguy

G1-F3, ATTACK! Come with your shield or on it!

----------


## Dave S

> huh?


Just my notation, keeps my thoughts together

----------


## Dave S

c8-g4, the threat begins...

----------


## pmbguy

C1-G5, HuH

----------


## Dave S

d8-c8 No comment... yet. :Wink:

----------


## pmbguy

D1-D2

----------


## Dave S

c7-c5 Oops, Jack Russel knocked the board.

----------


## pmbguy

g5- f6 Deatth to your Horse!, he was a brave man, and steady stead

----------


## Dave S

g5xf6 and so the first has fallen, gallant stead. g7xf6, the bishop is gonna miss the service on Sunday.

----------


## pmbguy

its heating up , F3-H4, Theres is gonna be blood!

----------


## Dave S

h7-h5 A present is to follow, but it ain't yet Christmas...

----------


## pmbguy

h2-h3

----------


## Dave S

HUH? you don't have anything on h2...

----------


## Dave S

OOps sorry, Damn Jack russells, ok, it's fixed. f8-h6

----------


## Dave S

Next game I'm gonna use an electronic version, but then the Rascals will probably jump on the keyboard..

----------


## pmbguy

Get those muts uner control, H3-G4, byby TUTU he he he

----------


## pmbguy

Fuck

----------


## Dave S

Shame, what's cANCer gonna do without him to pray for them... h6xd2+ goodbye your majesty...

----------


## Dave S

The mutts are under Mommies care now...

----------


## pmbguy

:Mad:  as soon as I posted I cried :Frown:   E1 -D2

----------


## Dave S

Next time, don't post, hehe, c5xd4

----------


## pmbguy

C3-D5 I will never surrender

----------


## Dave S

h5xg4 we will not go without a fully laden beer keg...

----------


## pmbguy

H4-F5

----------


## Dave S

Sorry 'bout taking so long, my turn at the dishes. e7-e6. You may proceed to threaten my Majestic damsel.

----------


## pmbguy

H1-H8, Check

----------


## Dave S

e8-d7, she was never really a queen to me, she never made the bed, always left it to the subservient pawns.

----------


## pmbguy

I will take care of it, h8-c8, I packed her bags and said "Hamba"

----------


## Dave S

Hark the lady doth protest too much, fear not, for I shall avenge thy crown my sweet... d7xc8

----------


## pmbguy

F5-E7, Check :Boxing:

----------


## Dave S

For all things brave, but stupidity has reined.  :Slap:  Oh Well, c8-d7, and my Rook shall fall from above the castle gate.

----------


## pmbguy

E2-E3

----------


## Dave S

b8-c6 No Comment, I'm too sad.

----------


## pmbguy

F1-B5, hibo

----------


## Dave S

a7-a6 of course, the problems clearing, but it doesn't help my black heart.

----------


## pmbguy

b5-c6, sorry

----------


## pmbguy

check

----------


## Dave S

I'm so glad you're sorry, something tells me not to believe :Wink: . Take That! b7xc6

----------


## pmbguy

Come now Dave, don’t be scared!

----------


## Dave S

That's not fear, the evil beast of bloodlust. Who ever said chess was boring? I think I'm gonna melt-down my king and turn him into a sinker... LOL

----------


## pmbguy

D5-B6, check  :EEK!:

----------


## Dave S

Thought you would've done that by now... d7xe7. OK so now my Rook tumbles from the castle gate, etc. The fat-lady hasn't sung yet, but I can hear her gargling in the restroom...

----------


## pmbguy

Great King

Your vast lands are falling! Soon just the kings will stand alone. We shall then negotiate terms on the great auk table upon fortress Helms Deep. Ha Ha, hehehe, Ha Ha....  

B6-A8

----------


## Dave S

I'm glad you find it funny... I'm in deep trouble here (hehe), but that there were the promise of our lands rendered for the harvest, hark, is that the voice of the reaper I hear? d4xe3+

----------


## pmbguy

Ghost porn

Sorry pa pa, he is a gonna already

----------


## Dave S

Okay so what's the move that sentences him to destruction?

----------


## pmbguy

e3-d4

----------


## pmbguy

Wait  :Embarrassment:  you must still move, retract my move, will sort you out quick, don’t worry.

----------


## Dave S

Huh? do you mean f2xe3, or d2xe3, you can't e3-d4, my pawn is on e3 and he is holding your king on d2 in check. The Jack Russell's didn't mess up my board that badly... Unless all the numbers got mixed up too, :Confused:

----------


## Dave S

Put your board up for the night, i have a small problem to take care of, it's going to take me a small while. We'll continue to the final countdown tomorrow.

----------


## pmbguy

Cool beans, my army can rest

----------


## Blurock

Checkmate! 

Ha, ha! Caught you while you were sleeping.  :Devil2:

----------


## Dave S

PMBGuy, You up yet? My last move was d4xe3+(P takes P and check), still waiting for your move, is it going to be d2xe3 (K takes P), or is it f2xe3 (P takes P)?

----------


## pmbguy

d2xe3 (K takes P), Im back

----------


## Dave S

Welcome back, put me out of my misery... f6-f5

----------


## pmbguy

B2-B4

----------


## Dave S

e6-e5, still here...

----------


## pmbguy

A1-H1, the end is near, he he

----------


## Dave S

f5-f4+ not quite yet hohoho

----------


## pmbguy

E3-E4

----------


## Dave S

g4-g3 Hoping for a break...

----------


## pmbguy

f2-g3

----------


## Dave S

f7-f6 not much chance here is there?

----------


## pmbguy

E4-E5, no

----------


## Dave S

e4-e5? not possible

----------


## pmbguy

explain please, what is in the way...

----------


## pmbguy

Give me all your positions please. I think I am on track with movements
My pieces
p a2   p b4   p c2   P g2   P g3    King e4   Castle h1   Horsie a8

----------


## Dave S

my pawn at f6 would put you in check.

----------


## Dave S

we have got a mix-up somewhere my pieces Pa6, Pc6, Pe5, Pf6, Pf4, Ke7

----------


## pmbguy

Ok, lets play as you have it. My move, G3-F4, he gone

----------


## Dave S

Ke7-e6, I'm using an electronic board editor (Penguin Chess editor ver 8.0), at least the Jack rascals can't knock it over...

----------


## Dave S

The rest of the game should be a walk in the park for you, I don't have any way out.

----------


## pmbguy

Do you surrender?

----------


## pmbguy

> Checkmate! 
> 
> Ha, ha! Caught you while you were sleeping.



You next   :Bananadance:

----------


## pmbguy

:Detective:  stat...ggg.... stat....ggg.....g...

Did your terriers get the better of you?  I hope you ok!

----------


## IMHO

Did Dave S surrender? He made the last move, so PMBGuy(White) is technically next to move?

Thanks for that tip on penguin. Lovely program, but difficult to learn. I made all the moves on your game so far and what a pleasure and easy to replay and check all the moves. Still battling to figure out all the features. How do you undo a move if you made a mistake?

----------


## pmbguy

Hi, no he did not surrender. But things dont look good for him. I know where the pieces are so I can reset If Dave wants to see it through to the bitter end. Do you want to start a new game? I dont know how long I will be up for tonight, but lets start a new game
Anybody Keen?

 :Boxing:

----------


## IMHO

Well, he can claim you forfeited by not making a move. It is white to move.

----------


## pmbguy

Shit, you must be good, I dont even know that, Ok, A8-B6.


lets Jam

----------


## pmbguy

I am White, b1-c3

----------


## IMHO

hehe, no, I play at home against the family only. And I hate playing black! Just want to check with the missus if she is going to need me for something. Do not want to keep you waiting. Will give you an answer just now.

----------


## pmbguy

cool

----------


## IMHO

OK, we are on. e7-e5

----------


## pmbguy

g1-f3 glad you can jam

----------


## IMHO

Nb8-c6. When I play chess, I must go to the loo every 5 mins. Nerves! hehe

----------


## IMHO

Goes without saying, no AI allowed hey!

----------


## pmbguy

:Drunk: 

E2-E4

----------


## pmbguy

> Goes without saying, no AI allowed hey!


Yip

----------


## IMHO

Ng8-f6

----------


## pmbguy

d1-e2

----------


## IMHO

d7-d5

----------


## pmbguy

d2-d3

----------


## IMHO

Bf8-c5

----------


## pmbguy

f3-g5

----------


## IMHO

Qd8-e7

----------


## pmbguy

E4-D5, First blood, Ha ha :Cool:

----------


## IMHO

eina!

----------


## pmbguy

sorry!

----------


## IMHO

Nc6-d4

----------


## pmbguy

e2-d1, no no

----------


## IMHO

hehe, well spotted...

----------


## IMHO

Bc8-f5

----------


## pmbguy

c3-b5

----------


## IMHO

Nd4:b5 Thanks!

----------


## pmbguy

:Mad:  

d3-d4

----------


## IMHO

Nb5:d4

----------


## pmbguy

c2-c3

----------


## IMHO

O-O-O Ke8-c8  Ca8-d8

----------


## pmbguy

f1-c4

----------


## IMHO

Nd4-c2+

----------


## IMHO

Damn, and I have written that horse off already!

----------


## pmbguy

e1-g1   h1-f1

----------


## IMHO

Illegal move. Can not castle when king or one of the blocks it must move over, is under attack

----------


## pmbguy

Sorry, I have to go, will jam tomorrow, Good luck for monday, however you are in the hospitality industry, so monday might be more relaxed for you than the weekend, good night.

----------


## IMHO

do we save the game?

----------


## pmbguy

> Illegal move. Can not castle when king or one of the blocks it must move over, is under attack


dammit, ok, e1-f1

----------


## IMHO

Nc2:a1

----------


## IMHO

> do we save the game?


We can carry on at a later stage.

----------


## Dave S

PMBGuy: Sorry, I had a network crash yesterday. My next move (after your Na8-b6) is f6-f5+, Never give up, never surrender!

----------


## Dave S

> Did Dave S surrender? He made the last move, so PMBGuy(White) is technically next to move?
> 
> Thanks for that tip on penguin. Lovely program, but difficult to learn. I made all the moves on your game so far and what a pleasure and easy to replay and check all the moves. Still battling to figure out all the features. How do you undo a move if you made a mistake?


Never Give up, Never surrender! :Fence: 

If you want to take back a move, simply move the piece back to its original location, and make the move you want, however this would be illegal in a real game, the rule of chess, touch a piece, move that piece (if it can be moved). That's half the reason i'm in the predicament i'm in... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## IMHO

ok, I tried to do that, but the piece will not let you pick it up and move back. I know the rule, I am more worried about what to do if I follow a game and make an incorrect move, or I move the other players piece incorrectly.

----------


## Dave S

IMHO, Ooops sorry, wrong advice. Click on the previous move (the move immediately before the wrong one) in the notation list, this will automatically move your piece back to where it was, now make the move you originally wanted, the old move will now be noted in yellow on the notation list (indicating a branched, or alternative move).

I too am still learning to use Penguin properly.

----------


## IMHO

Dave S, sorry for all the questions, I know there is instructions, but I can not find the answers. Just want to know if you also battle with the same stuff.

Next Q.
How do you start a new game? My work around is to exit the program and start again.

Next Q.
How do you turn the board around, so that black is at the bottom if you play black?

----------


## IMHO

OK, I see. You can then remove the branch you do not want.

----------


## IMHO

Ah, I found the reverse board icon, top right hand side. hehe

----------


## Dave S

Yes I did  battle with the same stuff, but I'm learning fast.

A1: Click on "Collections" and then on "Start new collection" or "Start new game". Then click on "File and Print" and "Save as.." to save the new game name, otherwise it will keep the same name as your current game and will overwrite it.

A2: Click on "Options" and then on "Reverse Board".

Now I have a question, does anyone know how to display the board Notation or cell numbers (block grid, a, b, c... 1, 2, 3... Etc.), it's a bit of a pain counting blocks whenever someone makes a move?

----------


## IMHO

> Now I have a question, does anyone know how to display the board Notation or cell numbers (block grid, a, b, c... 1, 2, 3... Etc.), it's a bit of a pain counting blocks whenever someone makes a move?


hehe, I do not have the patience to count. Will not play like that. The answer is you can toggle the notation markers on and of with the AH icon on the top row of icons, third from right. V 9.

----------


## IMHO

Or you can go to Options, Preferences.

----------


## IMHO

OK, here is the two games in play at the moment. First name in the game name is playing white.

----------

Dave S (20-May-13)

----------


## Dave S

I've just upgraded to v9. It is much better... :Clap:

----------


## IMHO

Here is the game file if you want to input PMBGuy's game against myself. I think you can copy and paste?

[Event "friendly"]
[Site "theforumsa"]
[Date "19 May 2013"]
[Round "1"]
[White "PMBGuy"]
[Black "IMHO"]
[Result "*"]

 1. Nc3 e5 2. Nf3 Nc6 3. e4 Nf6 4. Qe2 d5 5. d3 Bc5 6. Ng5 Qe7 7. exd5 Nd4 8. Qd1 Bf5
 9. Nb5 Nxb5 10. d4 Nxd4 11. c3 O-O-O 12. Bc4 Nc2+ 13. Kf1 Nxa1  *

----------


## IMHO

> I've just upgraded to v9. It is much better...


Great! I love it as well. And it is free!! hehe

Thanks again man.

----------


## IMHO

Here is your game.

[Event "friendly"]
[Site "theforumsa"]
[Date "19 May 2013"]
[Round "1"]
[White "PMBGuy"]
[Black "Dave S"]
[Result "*"]
[Opening "Queen's pawn: Chigorin variation"]
[ECO "D00"]

 1. d4 d5 2. Nc3 Nf6 3. Nf3 Bg4 4. Bg5 Qc8 5. Qd2 c5 6. Bxf6 gxf6 7. Nh4 h5 8. h3 Bh6
 9. hxg4 Bxd2+ 10. Kxd2 cxd4 11. Nxd5 hxg4 12. Nf5 e6 13. Rxh8+ Kd7 14. Rxc8 Kxc8 15. Nfe7+ Kd7 16. e3 Nc6
 17. Bb5 a6 18. Bxc6+ bxc6 19. Nb6+ Kxe7 20. Nxa8 dxe3+ 21. Kxe3 f5 22. b4 e5 23. Rh1 f4+ 24. Ke4 g3
 25. fxg3 f6 26. gxf4 Ke6 27. Nb6 f5+  *

----------


## IMHO

OK, the 'Boss' is on my case. Chat later.

----------


## Blurock

mmm, seems like PMBGuy is quite a player. :Cool:

----------


## pmbguy

No, I am not that good. In fact, IMHO is giving me a hard time here   :Smile:

----------


## pmbguy

c1-e3

----------


## IMHO

c7-c6

----------


## pmbguy

d1-a1, horse gone to pasture

----------


## IMHO

c6-d5 That horse served me well! :Mad:  hehe, moet my ogies oopmaak!

----------


## pmbguy

He did well. b2-b4, Fight!

----------


## IMHO

d5-c4

----------


## pmbguy

hibo, is that not my guy? (d5 P)

----------


## IMHO

My pawn on d5 takes bishop on c4

----------


## IMHO

Your p was there. I took it in the previous move with c6-d5 Post#147

----------


## pmbguy

My bad, you killing me keybord man, b4-c5, he he ha ha

----------


## Citizen X

To play chess in this manner, you guys are definately brilliant!

----------


## IMHO

Rd8-d3

----------


## IMHO

> To play chess in this manner, you guys are definately brilliant!


I am worried that Dave A might have a problem with it. Dave, is it cool?

----------


## pmbguy

Aaaa no man, I am not angry, just disappointed, why did you have to go and title tail? You are supposed to keep chips and say chips with a cough when danger strikes!  :Wink: 

But you are right. Dave A, is it OK?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## IMHO

> go and title tail?


I do not understand this part. You know it is your turn to move, hey?

----------


## pmbguy

f1-h1 (h1-g1) Huh!

----------


## pmbguy

I am a bit doff

----------


## IMHO

hehe, no, your chance to castle is long gone. You can only castle if the king has never moved, the castle has never moved, and the castle, king and squares inbetween is empty and not under attack. :Smile:

----------


## pmbguy

Like I said, a bit doff dont know all the rules. 

Ok, take that keybord man F1-E2 ha ha

----------


## IMHO

Let me try and rephrase that.

You can only castle if the king has never moved, the castle has never moved, the castle, king is not under attack, squares inbetween is empty, squares inbetween is not under attack.

----------


## IMHO

haha, Rh8-d8

----------


## pmbguy

I have a bad feeling about this......g2-g4.....

----------


## IMHO

OK, I will take the bait. Bf5:g4+ Check

----------


## pmbguy

Fight

----------


## pmbguy

f2-f3

----------


## IMHO

fight declined. Bg4-h5

----------


## pmbguy

A1-G1, I will never surrender!

----------


## IMHO

Weakening my wall of strength. Nf6-d5

----------


## pmbguy

h2-h4, lets see

----------


## IMHO

Nd5:c3+ Check!

----------


## pmbguy

e2-f1......not looking good for me is it?

----------


## IMHO

Nc3-d1 I can never do a quick end, do not know how!

----------


## pmbguy

F@@K

sorry

I am the same,  f1-g2

----------


## IMHO

Will be back now. Taking a guest to her room.  :Smile:

----------


## pmbguy

oooooh

----------


## pmbguy

How was it?

----------


## IMHO

Ok, im back. Nd1:e3+ check!

----------


## IMHO

> How was it?


hehe, 5 mins flat? How you think it was?

----------


## pmbguy

> hehe, 5 mins flat? How you think it was?


What ever do you mean?

----------


## pmbguy

Lets finish, gota eat some pap inside

----------


## IMHO

hehe, I thought you were referring to me taking the guest to her room...

----------


## IMHO

your move.

----------


## pmbguy

sorry bud, f1-g2 
I lost my arm, a leg; the head 
Of once my queen fell to me. 
I caught it with a scream caressed with 
Bowels, anointed with our blood!......but I will fight!  Ha Ha!

----------


## IMHO

Do you mean g2-f1 ?

----------


## IMHO

no, that will be check as well.

----------


## pmbguy

g2-f1, sorry, its difficult doing all this in my head

----------


## pmbguy

g2-g3

----------


## IMHO

Ne3-f5+ check

----------


## pmbguy

g1-f1 horse meat for dinner

----------


## IMHO

illegal move. you are in check by my horse on f5

----------


## pmbguy

f3-f4, Ok we on track for my kak

----------


## IMHO

you can not block a horse with a pawn! hehe

----------


## pmbguy

g3-h3, you must think I am a real poepol, I should get a fine or something

----------


## pmbguy

Are you at a game lodge or something?

----------


## IMHO

Rd3-d2
lets finish this

----------


## pmbguy

g1-b1

----------


## IMHO

Qe7-d7

----------


## pmbguy

B1-F5, Not dead yet

----------


## IMHO

shit, new page! Took me 7 min to realize that. Sorry

----------


## IMHO

Qd7-f5+ check

----------


## IMHO

check mate next move...

----------


## pmbguy

> I will never surrender!




Ok, I surrender

You are the better man, thanks for the game

----------


## IMHO

Thanks to you as well. This is just very time consuming. I am thinking about joining an online chess club like ICC. But it costs about R70 a month, so only for dedicated players!

----------


## Dave S

Hi Guys, I'm back, don't know for how long. They're busy upgrading networks here so internet is on-off all the time. It was down from about 07:30 yesterday, and wasn't on again before I went for a game of Golf at 12:00.

@PMBGuy, I will concede defeat in our previous game, besides, I can't even remember where I was... (selective memory, hehe). Don't think I can start a new game today, very busy...

----------


## Dave S

PS: I didn't do well at Golf either... must be in a slump.

----------


## Dave A

> I am worried that Dave A might have a problem with it. Dave, is it cool?


I don't have a problem with it at all - but it's got to be murder doing it this way.

As a quick fix, I could plug in an ajax chatbox somewhere which means you wouldn't have to keep refreshing to check for a "next move". It wouldn't save the sequence for posterity though.

ps. enjoyed the side notes along the way  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dave S

> I don't have a problem with it at all - but it's got to be murder doing it this way.
> 
> As a quick fix, I could plug in an ajax chatbox somewhere which means you wouldn't have to keep refreshing to check for a "next move". It wouldn't save the sequence for posterity though.
> 
> ps. enjoyed the side notes along the way


That would be great Dave, would at least give a quicker response to our moves

----------

